# Apostas Temperaturas - Dias 27 a 30 de junho de 2015



## David sf (24 Jun 2015 às 07:51)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *máximas *nos dias 27 e 28 de junho (sábado e domingo).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Monção, Valinha - IPMA
2 – Miranda do Douro - IPMA
3 – Arouca - IPMA
4 – Guarda - IPMA
5 – Lousã (Aeródromo) - IPMA
6 –Zebreira  - IPMA
7 – Cabo Raso - IPMA
8 – Elvas - IPMA
9 – Mora - IPMA
10 – Sines - IPMA
11 – Faro (Aeroporto) - IPMA
12 – Vila Real de Santo António - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das duas temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 23:59 de sexta-feira, dia 26;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% à primeira metade de participantes a submeter a aposta. Ou seja, se concorrerem 29 pessoas, os 15 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*VER UPDATE 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...as-27-e-28-de-junho-de-2015.8294/#post-495209*


----------------


xx,xºC, e zz,zºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Nortadas (25 Jun 2015 às 06:37)

Monção: MaxSab 30.6ºC MaxDom 33.7ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 32.8ºC MaxDom 35.8ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 27.9xx,xºC MaxSab 32.3,ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 29.4ºC MaxDom 33.8ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 29.5ºC MaxDom 33.6ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 36.9ºC MaxDom 38.0ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 25.9ºC MaxDom 27.0ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41.1ºC MaxDom 42.6ºC
Mora: MaxSab 38.7,xºC MaxDom 40.0ºC
Sines: MaxSab 28,9ºC MaxDom 31.3ºC
Faro: MaxSab 38.6ºC MaxDom 40.2ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 39.9ºC MaxDom 41.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jun 2015 às 07:26)

Nortadas disse:


> Monção: MaxSab 30.6ºC MaxDom 33.7ºC
> MDouro: MaxSab 32.8ºC MaxDom 35.8ºC
> Arouca: MaxSex 27.9xx,xºC MaxSab 32.3,ºC
> Guarda: MaxSab 29.4ºC MaxDom 33.8ºC
> ...



Isso podia estar escrito um pouco melhor... Há 'x' aí pelo meio, vírgulas _fantasma_ e as casas decimais estão quase todas separadas por pontos, em vez de vírgulas (que foi o pedido).


----------



## Nortadas (25 Jun 2015 às 10:25)

Peço desculpa... mas está perceptível.


Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isso podia estar escrito um pouco melhor... Há 'x' aí pelo meio, vírgulas _fantasma_ e as casas decimais estão quase todas separadas por pontos, em vez de vírgulas (que foi o pedido).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jun 2015 às 10:49)

Nortadas disse:


> Peço desculpa... mas está perceptível.



Está percetível mas é por uma questão de facilitar a recolha automatizada dos dados! Isso está explícito no primeiro post.


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2015 às 11:03)

*UPDATE, 25/06/2015
*
Uma vez que a previsão mantém o calor nalgumas regiões, decidimos prolongar o âmbito do concurso até 3ª feira, dia 30. Deste modo, e pedindo desculpas aos dois membros que já apostaram (a quem pedimos que editem os seus posts para ficarem de acordo com a nova configuração), as apostas incidirão sobre as temperaturas máximas de dias *27 a 30 de junho (sábado a 3ª feira)*:

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*

Monção: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
MDouro: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Arouca: MaxSex xx,xºC MaxSab zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Guarda: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Lousã: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Zebreira: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
CRaso: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Elvas: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Mora: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Sines: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
Faro: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC
VRSA: MaxSab xx,xºC MaxDom zz,zºC MaxSeg yy,yºC MaxTer ww,wºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jun 2015 às 21:48)

*algarvio1980*

Monção: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MaxSeg 36,3ºC MaxTer 32,3ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MaxSeg 38,1ºC MaxTer 38,1ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 31,1ºC MaxSab 32,3ºC MaxSeg 36,2ºC MaxTer 32,4ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 30,2ºC MaxDom 32,1ºC MaxSeg 34,9ºC MaxTer 33,7ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 34,4ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 39,2ºC MaxTer 35,4ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 40,2ºC MaxDom 41,4ºC MaxSeg 43,2ºC MaxTer 45,1ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 26,1ºC MaxDom 25,5ºC MaxSeg 26,1ºC MaxTer 24,4ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,3ºC MaxDom 42,1ºC MaxSeg 45,1ºC MaxTer 45,3ºC
Mora: MaxSab 38,9ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC MaxSeg 41,2ºC MaxTer 43,2ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,1ºC MaxDom 29,1ºC MaxSeg 30,2ºC MaxTer 32,1ºC
Faro: MaxSab 37,3ºC MaxDom 38,7ºC MaxSeg 34,3ºC MaxTer 28,3ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 38,6ºC MaxDom 39,4ºC MaxSeg 32,2ºC MaxTer 29,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jun 2015 às 01:31)

*Gerofil*

Monção: MaxSab 31,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MaxSeg 38,0ºC MaxTer 36,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 34,0ºC MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MaxTer 32,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 24,0ºC MaxDom 27,0ºC MaxSeg 28,0ºC MaxTer 24,0ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 40,5ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 37,0ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC MaxSeg 38,0ºC MaxTer 35,0ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 24,0ºC MaxDom 28,0ºC MaxSeg 26,0ºC MaxTer 22,5ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MaxSeg 39,5ºC MaxTer 36,0ºC
Mora: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 33,0ºC
Sines: MaxSab 26,5ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MaxSeg 26,5ºC MaxTer 23,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 31,0ºC MaxTer 26,5ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 29,0ºC MaxTer 27,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2015 às 13:10)

*vitamos*

Monção: MaxSab 32,9ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MaxSeg 37,9ºC MaxTer 35,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 38,9ºC MaxDom 39,5ºC MaxSeg 39,4ºC MaxTer 38,0ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 34,7ºC MaxSab 37,2ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 36,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC MaxSeg 34,0ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 37,0ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MaxSeg 39,3ºC MaxTer 35,6ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,8ºC MaxDom 41,2ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MaxTer 39,8ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 24,0ºC MaxDom 24,5ºC MaxSeg 24,6ºC MaxTer 23,3ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 42,3ºC MaxDom 44,2ºC MaxSeg 43,3ºC MaxTer 40,1ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,0ºC MaxDom 40,4ºC MaxSeg 41,1ºC MaxTer 39,5ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,3ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MaxSeg 34,0ºC MaxTer 29,8ºC
Faro: MaxSab 35,6ºC MaxDom 36,0ºC MaxSeg 34,0ºC MaxTer 31,9ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 37,1ºC MaxSeg 33,9ºC MaxTer 31,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2015 às 14:41)

*Duarte Sousa*

Monção: MaxSab 30,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MaxTer 33,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MaxSeg 38,5ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
Arouca: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 33,5ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,5ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,5ºC MaxDom 23,0ºC MaxSeg 23,5ºC MaxTer 22,0ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MaxSeg 43,0ºC MaxTer 40,5ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,0ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,0ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC MaxSeg 28,5ºC MaxTer 27,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MaxSeg 32,5ºC MaxTer 29,0ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 36,0ºC MaxSeg 33,0ºC MaxTer 31,5ºC

Precisamos de mais participantes


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jun 2015 às 15:14)

*AndréFrade*

Monção: MaxSab 30,0ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MaxTer 31,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,0ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC MaxSeg 39,0ºC MaxTer 36,0ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,0,xºC MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MaxTer 32,2ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC MaxSeg 34,8ºC MaxTer 31,6ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 35,6ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 33,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 37,8ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC MaxSeg 40,2ºC MaxTer 36,1ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,5ºC MaxDom 23,0ºC MaxSeg 21,0ºC MaxTer 20,9ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MaxSeg 40,6ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 39,6ºC MaxSeg 39,6ºC MaxTer 37,6ºC
Sines: MaxSab 27,6ºC MaxDom 26,8ºC MaxSeg 24,9ºC MaxTer 23,6ºC
Faro: MaxSab 36,9ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC MaxSeg 33,2ºC MaxTer 27,2ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 37,9ºC MaxDom 36,9ºC MaxSeg 31,9ºC MaxTer 29,4ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Jun 2015 às 15:26)

*Dan*

Monção: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 37,2ºC MaxTer 35,1ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,4ºC MaxSeg 38,2ºC MaxTer 38,4ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 34,1ºC MaxSab 34,3ºC MaxSeg 36,8ºC MaxTer 35,2ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,8ºC MaxSeg 35,6ºC MaxTer 34,2ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,1ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MaxSeg 39,3ºC MaxTer 36,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,9ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MaxTer 39,6ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 24,5ºC MaxDom 23,0ºC MaxSeg 22,0ºC MaxTer 21,3ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,3ºC MaxDom 42,4ºC MaxSeg 42,8ºC MaxTer 40,6ºC
Mora: MaxSab 39,8ºC MaxDom 41,9ºC MaxSeg 42,1ºC MaxTer 39,4ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,0ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC MaxSeg 28,3ºC MaxTer 25,5ºC
Faro: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 33,7ºC MaxSeg 31,7ºC MaxTer 27,2ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 36,2ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC MaxSeg 31,2ºC MaxTer 27,5ºC


----------



## Thomar (26 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

*Thomar*

Monção: MaxSab 31,3ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MaxSeg 36,4ºC MaxTer 34,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,2ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 39,0ºC MaxTer 37,3ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 32,8ºC MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC MaxSeg 34,4ºC MaxTer 32,6ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,6ºC MaxDom 38,9ºC MaxSeg 39,8ºC MaxTer 35,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,8ºC MaxDom 40,6ºC MaxSeg 40,4ºC MaxTer 37,1ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 23,5ºC MaxDom 25,0ºC MaxSeg 24,0ºC MaxTer 22,0ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 43,1ºC MaxSeg 43,5ºC MaxTer 39,9ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,6ºC MaxSeg 41,9ºC MaxTer 37,6ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,6ºC MaxDom 28,8ºC MaxSeg 26,3ºC MaxTer 24,7ºC
Faro: MaxSab 35,9ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MaxSeg 33,2ºC MaxTer 27,8ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 37,9ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC MaxSeg 33,4ºC MaxTer 30,6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

David sf disse:


> *UPDATE, 25/06/2015
> *
> Uma vez que a previsão mantém o calor nalgumas regiões, decidimos prolongar o âmbito do concurso até 3ª feira, dia 30. Deste modo, e pedindo desculpas aos dois membros que já apostaram (a quem pedimos que editem os seus posts para ficarem de acordo com a nova configuração), as apostas incidirão sobre as temperaturas máximas de dias *27 a 30 de junho (sábado a 3ª feira)*:
> 
> ...



Só um reparo ... na linha de Arouca, penso que tens um erro escreveste *MaxSex* e não *MaxSab *
Depois também trocaste *MaxDom* com *MaxSab*


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2015 às 15:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Só um reparo ... na linha de Arouca, penso que tens um erro escreveste *MaxSex* e não *MaxSab *
> Depois também trocaste *MaxDom* com *MaxSab*



Sim, erro meu, deixem ficar como está.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jun 2015 às 16:37)

*Joaopaulo*

Monção: MaxSab 31,7ºC MaxDom 32,1ºC MaxSeg 34,8ºC MaxTer 32,4ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 36,2ºC MaxSeg 38,5ºC MaxTer 37,1ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,3ºC MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 31,8ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 31,6ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC MaxSeg 35,1ºC MaxTer 32,0ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,3ºC MaxDom 35,8ºC MaxSeg 38,9ºC MaxTer 33,9ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,2ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MaxTer 36,8ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,4ºC MaxDom 24,0ºC MaxSeg 23,1ºC MaxTer 21,0ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 42,2ºC MaxDom 43,7ºC MaxSeg 42,8ºC MaxTer 40,1ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,6ºC MaxDom 41,2ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MaxTer 39,3ºC
Sines: MaxSab 31,1ºC MaxDom 30,8ºC MaxSeg 26,0ºC MaxTer 24,4ºC
Faro: MaxSab 35,6ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC MaxSeg 30,8ºC MaxTer 29,2ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 37,7ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MaxSeg 30,3ºC MaxTer 30,6ºC


----------



## meteo (26 Jun 2015 às 16:40)

*meteo*

Monção: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MaxSeg 37,0ºC MaxTer 37,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MaxSeg 40,5ºC MaxTer 41,0ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,5ºC MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxSeg 37,0ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 33,0ºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MaxTer 36,5ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 39,5ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MaxTer 40,0ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 26,0ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC MaxSeg 24,0ºC MaxTer 24,0ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 43,5ºC MaxDom 44,5ºC MaxSeg 42,5ºC MaxTer 41,5ºC
Mora: MaxSab 41,0ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MaxTer 39,5ºC
Sines: MaxSab 34,0ºC MaxDom 31,5ºC MaxSeg 28,5ºC MaxTer 26,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 30,5ºC MaxTer 29,5ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 39,5ºC MaxDom 38,5ºC MaxSeg 32,0ºC MaxTer 30,5ºC


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

*David sf*

Monção: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 40,5ºC MaxTer 37,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MaxSeg 39,0ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
Arouca: MaxSab 34ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 36,5ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MaxSeg 37,0ºC MaxTer 35,5ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 38,0ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MaxTer 37,5ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,0ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 24,0ºC MaxDom 23,5ºC MaxSeg 23,0ºC MaxTer 21,0ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MaxSeg 43,0ºC MaxTer 40,0ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MaxTer 39,0ºC
Sines: MaxSab 29,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MaxSeg 28,5ºC MaxTer 25,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MaxSeg 30,5ºC MaxTer 27,0ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MaxSeg 32,0ºC MaxTer 29,0ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Jun 2015 às 17:36)

*Jorge_scp*

Monção: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MaxSeg 36,9ºC MaxTer 35,1ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,9ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC MaxSeg 38,2ºC MaxTer 37,5ºC
Arouca: MaxSab 33,6ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MaxSeg 35,1ºC MaxTer 33,3ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,1ºC MaxDom 33,9ºC MaxSeg 35,4ºC MaxTer 33,5ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,1ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MaxSeg 37,3ºC MaxTer 35,2ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,7ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,3ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,1ºC MaxDom 20,7ºC MaxSeg 20,1ºC MaxTer 22,5ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 42,9ºC MaxSeg 42,3ºC MaxTer 40,5ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,4ºC MaxDom 40,7ºC MaxSeg 41,1ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,2ºC MaxDom 30,3ºC MaxSeg 27,4ºC MaxTer 25,9ºC
Faro: MaxSab 32,6ºC MaxDom 30,3ºC MaxSeg 28,9ºC MaxTer 27,2ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 34,9ºC MaxDom 32,6ºC MaxSeg 29,8ºC MaxTer 29,1ºC


----------



## rozzo (26 Jun 2015 às 17:39)

*rozzo*

Monção: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom 33,5ºC MaxSeg 38,0ºC MaxTer 35,0ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MaxSeg 39,5ºC MaxTer 38,5ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,0ºC MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxSeg 35,5ºC MaxTer 33,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MaxSeg 36,0ºC MaxTer 34,0ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 37,0ºC MaxSeg 39,5ºC MaxTer 38,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MaxSeg 41,5ºC MaxTer 39,0ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 25,0ºC MaxDom 24,0ºC MaxSeg 21,5ºC MaxTer 20,5ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 42,0ºC MaxDom 44,0ºC MaxSeg 43,5ºC MaxTer 40,5ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,5ºC MaxSeg 42,0ºC MaxTer 39,5ºC
Sines: MaxSab 31,0ºC MaxDom 30,5ºC MaxSeg 27,5ºC MaxTer 24,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 34,0ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC MaxSeg 32,5ºC MaxTer 28,5ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 35,0ºC MaxSeg 32,5ºC MaxTer 30,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2015 às 18:17)

*AnDré*

Monção: MaxSab 33,1ºC MaxDom 33,4ºC MaxSeg 37,2ºC MaxTer 34,1ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,1ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 37,9ºC MaxTer 36,7ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,3ºC MaxSab 34,1ºC MaxSeg 35,1ºC MaxTer 33,1ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,2ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MaxSeg 35,1ºC MaxTer 33,3ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 35,9ºC MaxDom 36,1ºC MaxSeg 37,9ºC MaxTer 36,9ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,3ºC MaxDom 40,9ºC MaxSeg 41,1ºC MaxTer 39,2ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,3ºC MaxDom 21,2ºC MaxSeg 21,0ºC MaxTer 20,5ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 42,4ºC MaxSeg 41,9ºC MaxTer 39,8ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,7ºC MaxDom 41,3ºC MaxSeg 41,1ºC MaxTer 38,1ºC
Sines: MaxSab 29,1ºC MaxDom 28,8ºC MaxSeg 26,7ºC MaxTer 25,9ºC
Faro: MaxSab 33,1ºC MaxDom 32,8ºC MaxSeg 31,5ºC MaxTer 28,8ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MaxSeg 32,1ºC MaxTer 29,9ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Jun 2015 às 18:46)

*Dias Miguel
*
Monção: MaxSab 29,7ºC MaxDom 28,5ºC MaxSeg 33,3ºC MaxTer 32,2ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC MaxSeg 35,9ºC MaxTer 36,8ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,2ºC MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxSeg 35,9ºC MaxTer 35,1ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,4ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MaxSeg 35,7ºC MaxTer 35,1ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,8ºC MaxDom 37,3ºC MaxSeg 39,7ºC MaxTer 40,3ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,7ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,7ºC MaxTer 40,2ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 25,5ºC MaxDom 27,7ºC MaxSeg 25,2ºC MaxTer 22,5ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,1ºC MaxDom 42,6ºC MaxSeg 43,2ºC MaxTer 40,8ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,4ºC MaxDom 41,7ºC MaxSeg 42,5ºC MaxTer 39,6ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,6ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC MaxSeg 28,1ºC MaxTer 25,5ºC
Faro: MaxSab 34,8ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 32,8ºC MaxTer 26,9ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 35,9ºC MaxDom 36,3ºC MaxSeg 33,1ºC MaxTer 28,0ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2015 às 19:08)

*Ruipedroo*

Monção: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 34,7ºC MaxSeg 36,6ºC MaxTer 32,6ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,2ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MaxSeg 38,4ºC MaxTer 37,2ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,4ºC MaxSab 32,4ºC MaxSeg 35,3ºC MaxTer 30,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,7ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MaxSeg 35,5ºC MaxTer 32,0ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 35,7ºC MaxSeg 38,0ºC MaxTer 33,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,2ºC MaxDom 40,7ºC MaxSeg 41,9ºC MaxTer 37,9ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,7ºC MaxDom 21,0ºC MaxSeg 22,0ºC MaxTer 21,2ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,9ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MaxSeg 42,8ºC MaxTer 40,0ºC
Mora: MaxSab 39,0ºC MaxDom 41,1ºC MaxSeg 40,0ºC MaxTer 37,8ºC
Sines: MaxSab 29,7ºC MaxDom 29,5ºC MaxSeg 27,0ºC MaxTer 25,8ºC
Faro: MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxDom  32,4ºC MaxSeg 31,6ºC MaxTer 27,8ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 35,4ºC MaxDom 35,2ºC MaxSeg 33,0ºC MaxTer 30,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 20:01)

*Jonas_87*

Monção: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MaxSeg 36,9ºC MaxTer 33,6ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,5ºC MaxDom 36,0ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 33,2ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 32,8ºC MaxSab 33,4ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 32,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 31,5ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MaxSeg 35,1ºC MaxTer 33,0ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 35,8ºC MaxDom 38,7ºC MaxSeg 39,3ºC MaxTer 35,0ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,9ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,2ºC MaxTer 37,1ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 20,7ºC MaxDom 20,5ºC MaxSeg 21,0ºC MaxTer 19,8ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 43,3ºC MaxSeg 42,9ºC MaxTer 39,5ºC
Mora: MaxSab 39,9ºC MaxDom 42,0ºC MaxSeg 40,9ºC MaxTer 38,0ºC
Sines: MaxSab 28,3ºC MaxDom 28,4ºC MaxSeg 27,5ºC MaxTer 24,5ºC
Faro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MaxSeg 32,5 MaxTer 29,9ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MaxSeg 33,1ºC MaxTer 32,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jun 2015 às 20:07)

Pessoal, participem!!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jun 2015 às 20:13)

*Gilmet*

Monção: MaxSab 33,8ºC MaxDom 33,2ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MaxTer 33,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 37,5ºC MaxSeg 39,4ºC MaxTer 36,2ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 34,8ºC MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxSeg 36,8ºC MaxTer 33,8ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MaxSeg 35,4ºC MaxTer 32,2ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,9ºC MaxDom 36,5ºC MaxSeg 38,8ºC MaxTer 35,7ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,0ºC MaxDom 40,6ºC MaxSeg 41,8ºC MaxTer 38,9ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 21,8ºC MaxDom 22,0ºC MaxSeg 21,1ºC MaxTer 20,3ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,6ºC MaxDom 42,8ºC MaxSeg 42,5ºC MaxTer 40,4ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,5ºC MaxDom 41,3ºC MaxSeg 41,4ºC MaxTer 39,5ºC
Sines: MaxSab 29,5ºC MaxDom 28,9ºC MaxSeg 26,5ºC MaxTer 25,2ºC
Faro: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 32,3ºC MaxSeg 31,5ºC MaxTer 28,7ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 36,6ºC MaxDom 35,7ºC MaxSeg 32,8ºC MaxTer 31,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Jun 2015 às 21:04)

*david 6*

Monção: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 31,8ºC MaxSeg 34,5ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 33,0ºC MaxDom 35,5ºC MaxSeg 37,1ºC MaxTer 35,2ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 32,3ºC MaxSab 31,0ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 30,0ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 34,2ºC MaxSeg 35,7ºC MaxTer 32,0ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 34,4ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 39,1ºC MaxDom 40,1ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MaxTer 37,0ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 20,8ºC MaxDom 20,0ºC MaxSeg 19,6ºC MaxTer 19,3ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,8ºC MaxDom 42,5ºC MaxSeg 42,1ºC MaxTer 39,4ºC
Mora: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 41,0ºC MaxSeg 41,3ºC MaxTer 38,9ºC
Sines: MaxSab 29,6ºC MaxDom 28,2ºC MaxSeg 25,2ºC MaxTer 24,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 32,8ºC MaxDom 31,7ºC MaxSeg 30,4ºC MaxTer 29,0ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 34,0ºC MaxSeg 31,0ºC MaxTer 30,7ºC


----------



## MSantos (26 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

*MSantos*

Monção: MaxSab 33,7ºC MaxDom 35,1ºC MaxSeg 37,5ºC MaxTer 35,2ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,4ºC MaxDom 36,8ºC MaxSeg 39,1ºC MaxTer 38,0ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 33,5ºC MaxSab 33,8ºC MaxSeg 35,7ºC MaxTer 32,6ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,0ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MaxSeg 36,5ºC MaxTer 35,1ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,5ºC MaxDom 36,7ºC MaxSeg 39,4ºC MaxTer 38,8ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,9ºC MaxDom 40,5ºC MaxSeg 41,0ºC MaxTer 38,8ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 24,5ºC MaxDom 23,0ºC MaxSeg 22,5ºC MaxTer 21,5ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 42,4ºC MaxDom 43,0ºC MaxSeg 43,2ºC MaxTer 40,0ºC
Mora: MaxSab 40,1ºC MaxDom 41,7ºC MaxSeg 42,2ºC MaxTer 39,7ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,4ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MaxSeg 28,0ºC MaxTer 26,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 34,1ºC MaxSeg 31,5ºC MaxTer 28,0ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 34,9ºC MaxSeg 32,0ºC MaxTer 29,4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2015 às 23:01)

Ainda vão a tempo de participar... Até às 23:59.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 06:05)

Deixei para a última da hora e o servidor entrou em manutenção... .
Fica para a próxima.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jun 2015 às 06:36)

StormRic disse:


> Deixei para a última da hora e o servidor entrou em manutenção... .
> Fica para a próxima.



Eu tive exatamente o mesmo problema e já enviei um mensagem privada ao Adm David sf a explicar-lhe o sucedido, estava a postar a minha aposta às 23:57h e o fórum entra em manutenção, fiquei perdido, espero que ele compreenda o que se passou e ainda me deixe participar


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 06:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu tive exatamente o mesmo problema e já enviei um mensagem privada ao Adm David sf a explicar-lhe o sucedido, estava a postar a minha aposta às 23:57h e o fórum entra em manutenção, fiquei perdido, espero que ele compreenda o que se passou e ainda me deixe participar



Eu no meu caso ia começar pelas 23:35 mais ou menos, mas nesta altura já não é justo eu participar porque tenho mais informações obtidas depois das 0h. Sei é que para a próxima não posso deixar para tão perto do limite. Erro meu.


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2015 às 07:06)

Como parece que houve problemas de acesso ao fórum, o período de admissão de apostas prolonga-se até às 9h de hoje.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jun 2015 às 07:32)

*Mr. Neves*

Monção: MaxSab 32,8ºC MaxDom 34,3ºC MaxSeg 36,7ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 35,3ºC MaxDom 36,6ºC MaxSeg 37,8ºC MaxTer 36,7ºC
Arouca: MaxSex 32,6ºC MaxSab 33,5ºC MaxSeg 34,8ºC MaxTer 31,9ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 32,5ºC MaxDom 34,5ºC MaxSeg 36,2ºC MaxTer 32,9ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 36,0ºC MaxDom 34,8ºC MaxSeg 36,9ºC MaxTer 32,5ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,0ºC MaxDom 39,8ºC MaxSeg 40,8ºC MaxTer 38,8ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 22,5ºC MaxDom 23,7ºC MaxSeg 23,2ºC MaxTer 21,6ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 41,5ºC MaxDom 42,2ºC MaxSeg 41,7ºC MaxTer 40,6ºC
Mora: MaxSab 41,3ºC MaxDom 40,8ºC MaxSeg 41,1ºC MaxTer 39,6ºC
Sines: MaxSab 30,5ºC MaxDom 31,0ºC MaxSeg 29,0ºC MaxTer 27,8ºC
Faro: MaxSab 33,8ºC MaxDom 32,5ºC MaxSeg 31,3ºC MaxTer 29,6ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 35,7ºC MaxDom 33,6ºC MaxSeg 30,8ºC MaxTer 29,7ºC


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 08:22)

*StormRic*

Monção: MaxSab 30,5ºC MaxDom 32,6ºC MaxSeg 35,0ºC MaxTer 31,3ºC
MDouro: MaxSab 34,5ºC MaxDom 35,3ºC MaxSeg 37,0ºC MaxTer 35,1ºC
Arouca: MaxSab 32,2ºC MaxDom 31,2ºC MaxSeg 34,0ºC MaxTer 30,5ºC
Guarda: MaxSab 30,2ºC MaxDom 32,1ºC MaxSeg 33,3ºC MaxTer 32,4ºC
Lousã: MaxSab 34,6ºC MaxDom 32,0ºC MaxSeg 37,6ºC MaxTer 31,9ºC
Zebreira: MaxSab 38,1ºC MaxDom 40,2ºC MaxSeg 40,3ºC MaxTer 38,0ºC
CRaso: MaxSab 25,0ºC MaxDom 27,7ºC MaxSeg 23,5ºC MaxTer 21,3ºC
Elvas: MaxSab 40,1ºC MaxDom 42,8ºC MaxSeg 41,9ºC MaxTer 39,5ºC
Mora: MaxSab 39,2ºC MaxDom 40,6ºC MaxSeg 39,8ºC MaxTer 37,9ºC
Sines: MaxSab 29,0ºC MaxDom 29,9ºC MaxSeg 26,9ºC MaxTer 24,0ºC
Faro: MaxSab 35,0ºC MaxDom 33,1ºC MaxSeg 31,2ºC MaxTer 27,4ºC
VRSA: MaxSab 37,5ºC MaxDom 33,4ºC MaxSeg 32,0ºC MaxTer 27,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2015 às 10:15)

Faro com *32,9ºC* às 8h UTC! Vento de NE pela manhã, era o meu receito...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Jun 2015 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> Faro com *32,9ºC* às 8h UTC! Vento de NE pela manhã, era o meu receito...



E *35,7ºC* às 10h... Já fui!


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2015 às 10:41)

Compilação de todas as apostas submetidas:


----------



## DaniFR (27 Jun 2015 às 12:04)

StormRic disse:


> Deixei para a última da hora e o servidor entrou em manutenção... .
> Fica para a próxima.


Foi o que aconteceu comigo. Por falta de tempo, só ontem é que ia apostar, mas já nem sequer consegui entrar no fórum.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2015 às 18:55)

Pessoal, estava forte nortada no Raso, pode ser que rode para NE, mas duvido.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 20:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal, estava forte nortada no Raso, pode ser que rode para NE, mas duvido.



Mas penso que já não vai a tempo, e a mais errada ainda é a minha aposta, achei que virava para nordeste mais cedo. 
A mais próxima é a tua, ou não morasses mais próximo também!


----------



## David sf (27 Jun 2015 às 20:16)

Máximas parciais do dia de hoje, referentes ao valor máximo das actualizações horárias do IPMA, com excepção de Sines e Faro que deverão ser as máximas finais:

Monção    32,7
MDouro    34,5
Arouca    32,3
Guarda    31,6
Lousã    35,8
Zebreira    38,7
CRaso    20,5
Elvas    41,9
Mora    39,3
Sines    29,4
Faro    36,8
VRSA    38,7


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2015 às 01:16)

David sf disse:


> Máximas parciais do dia de hoje, referentes ao valor máximo das actualizações horárias do IPMA, com excepção de Sines e Faro que deverão ser as máximas finais:
> 
> Monção    32,7
> MDouro    34,5
> ...



A temperatura no CRaso está agora a subir.
21,9ºC às 23h UTC.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 03:00)

AnDré disse:


> A temperatura no CRaso está agora a subir.
> 21,9ºC às 23h UTC.



Era com isto que eu contava quando fiz a minha aposta, só que o vento mudou de direcção tarde demais...


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 03:36)

a máxima do Raso, estava bem com estava, esta subida agora final veio estragar :C


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 03:42)

david 6 disse:


> a máxima do Raso, estava bem com estava, esta subida agora final veio estragar :C



 não me queixo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jun 2015 às 03:59)

StormRic disse:


> não me queixo...


Nem eu. 

Mas o grande desastre foram as duas estações do Algarve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2015 às 09:31)

*Temperaturas Máximas - 27 Junho:*

Monção 33,3
MDouro 35,2
Arouca 32,9
Guarda 32,2
Lousã 36,9
Zebreira 39,2
CRaso 23,7
Elvas 42,5
Mora 39,9
Sines 29,4
Faro 36,8
VRSA 39,7


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 09:35)

Maldita lestada no Raso, estou curioso para ver como será hoje, a nortada estará mais intensa.


----------



## David sf (28 Jun 2015 às 09:57)

Máximas de ontem:







Classificação dos 15 primeiros classificados de ontem:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2015 às 10:15)

David sf disse:


> Máximas de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu sem as estações do Algarve ficava com um erro de 9,45 (10,5*0,9), o que me dava o 3º lugar.

O Algarve foi realmente a minha desgraça, com um erro total de 8ºC, elevando assim o meu erro total do dia 27 para 16,65 (18,5*0,9)


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2015 às 10:25)

Ontem, para mim, as estações do Algarve também foram um tiro no pé.
A soma das duas é maior que a soma das restantes 10.

Hoje, o CRaso já deve ter tido a máxima, que deve ter rondado os 25ºC. Muito mais do que aquilo que tinha apostado.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 10:33)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, o CRaso já deve ter tido a máxima, que deve ter rondado os 25ºC. Muito mais do que aquilo que tinha apostado.



Tens razão, esqueci-me desser pormenor, a maxima do Raso já deve estar feita. 
Falhei 5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2015 às 10:56)

Falhei completamente em VRSA e Faro, quase 4ºC e 2ºC de diferença respectivamente ... 
No Cabo Raso o vento Leste devia ter chegado mais cedo, esperava uns 25ºC ou algo dessa ordem, mas não chegou lá. 

Mas de forma geral correu bem, também era o dia mais fácil de fazer previsões, cheira-me que me vou espalhar ao comprido nos últimos dias...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jun 2015 às 11:21)

Como aconteceu com alguns, as duas estações do Algarve estragaram completamente a minha pontuação. Fiz 7,2 pontos nas primeiras 10 estações, o que é excelente, mas só nas duas últimas estações fiz 9 pontos ... foi um erro crasso fiar-me nos modelos globais (GFS/ECM) em vez do regional (AROME). Os globais tinham sido muito acertados em Faro e VRSA nos dias anteriores, Sexta inclusive... enfim, é isso que é giro nestes concursos, ter de tomar decisões e arriscar, às vezes dá certo, outras nem por isso!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2015 às 12:01)

Essas estações do Algarve foram péssimas, não fossem elas ficava com 8 pontos desvio. Espero que hoje não vão pelo mesmo caminho(se bem que a VRSA, já está a ir mal), mesmo assim ainda consegui ficar entre os 15 primeiros, com um desvio de 15 pontos por coincidência, nem estava à espera de conseguir tal coisa. Infelizmente, acho que coloquei calor a menos em algumas estações para hoje, espero ainda assim conseguir ficar novamente entre os 15 primeiros. Até agora a única máxima que já tenho ultrapassada é do cabo raso, porque o vento resolveu fazer das suas durante a madrugada 
Penso que hoje Monção vai surpreender pela negativa.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jun 2015 às 12:09)

desgraça, desta vez nem nos 15 primeiros fico


----------



## Thomar (28 Jun 2015 às 12:18)

David sf disse:


> Máximas de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas!  Surpreendentemente fiquei em  no primeiro dia. 
Consegui acertar em cheio na máxima de Miranda do Douro, falhei apenas algumas décimas em maior parte delas e o maior falhanço foi V.R.S.A.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jun 2015 às 13:12)

Eu fui pelas automáticas do IPMA de 4ªfeira, já tinha sido o 1º a apostar, para ver a fiabilidade das mesmas e para as apostas de 2ªf e 3ªf fui pelas automáticas do IPMA de 5ª feira.  Cabo Raso, fui pela minha intuição, saiu furada. 

Quanto às estações do Algarve, falhei por 1ºC em VRSA, devia ter ido por Ayamonte, já a de Faro (Aeroporto) falhei por 0.5ºC, nada mau.  O pessoal não liga ao que eu digo e a maior parte foi tudo de carrinho sem travões nas estações do Algarve. 

Eu estou na posição favorita o 13º lugar, o lugar que adoro.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 13:45)

david 6 disse:


> desgraça, desta vez nem nos 15 primeiros fico



Eu também não! 
Substimei a onda de calor!

18,4 é mesmo mau!


----------



## StormRic (28 Jun 2015 às 13:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens razão, esqueci-me desser pormenor, a maxima do Raso já deve estar feita.
> Falhei 5ºC.



Penso que pode haver surpresas hoje, a brisa está a demorar aqui em Carcavelos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jun 2015 às 15:37)

Parece que a estação de Elvas...


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2015 às 15:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece que a estação de Elvas...



Eu completo...pegou fogo.


----------



## meteo (28 Jun 2015 às 16:41)

Apostar acima do que os modelos davam para o Algarve correu bem. Era só o vento rodar um pouco para o quadrante Norte que o Algarve escaldava. Sines arrisquei em predominância de vento leste para a manhã e falhei por 4,6ºC. 
Vamos lá ver nos próximos dias


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Jun 2015 às 18:06)

Já vi que o Algarve foi a desgraça geral.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jun 2015 às 18:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu completo...pegou fogo.


Voltou!

*43,0ºC *às 16h UTC.

E às 15h UTC estava com *43,1ºC*. (Ver dados horários do IPMA).


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jun 2015 às 19:46)

Isto afinal ainda correu pior que ontem, vai ser difícil manter-me entre os 15 primeiros. A conclusão do dia de hoje é que meti calor a mais em grande parte das estações, contrariamente ao que estava a pensar e que o IPMA chegou a dizer (se bem que no Alentejo aqueceu bem). Não esperava que o vento fizesse tantos "estragos"...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 09:23)

Ontem, Elvas foi aos *44,0ºC*, que brutalidade, hoje ha mais.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2015 às 09:24)

*Temperaturas Máximas - 28 Junho*

Monção 33,6
MDouro 36,7
Arouca 31,7
Guarda 33
Lousã 34,1
Zebreira 40,4
CRaso 26,0
Elvas 44,0
Mora 39,8
Sines 29,1
Faro 32,1
VRSA 33,8


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 09:27)

Bem, vou cair no ranking, grandes falhas, principalmente a estação do Raso, a lestada ao inicio madrugada estragou tudo.
Pode ser que equilibre nos ultimos 2 dias, vamos ver.


----------



## Thomar (29 Jun 2015 às 09:35)

Eu devo descer do primeiro lugar e parar aos últimos, falhei redondamente em algumas estações, algarve (diferenças de 3 graus), 
arouca e lousã, esta última com quase 5 graus de diferença...
Vamos lá a ver com corre hoje.


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2015 às 09:35)

Temperaturas de Domingo:







Resultados parciais de Domingo:






Acumulado de Sábado+Domingo:.


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jun 2015 às 11:20)

Muito melhor no dia de ontem relativamente a Faro e VRSA. O que me lixou desta vez foi aquela subida repentina e inesperada até aos 26ºC depois da meia-noite no Cabo Raso, que rapidamente voltou a descer... devido a isso, só nessa estação, lá foram 5 pontos. Coisas da meteorologia, e que estamos sempre a aprender!


----------



## David sf (29 Jun 2015 às 15:36)

Se acham que os erros de ontem foram grandes, esperem para ver o de hoje, e possivelmente os de amanhã. Em princípio, se não houver mudança de vento, as duas EM algarvias terão máximas a rondar os 25ºC, cerca de 6 a 7ºC abaixo da média das apostas.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jun 2015 às 15:46)

Bom, assim até temos uma evidência prática do aumento com o tempo de previsão dos erros da mesma, neste caso com "modelos humanos".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jun 2015 às 15:57)

Acho que no final seria interessante termos a classificação final das apostas, e depois uma classificação final sem as estações do Algarve, para vermos como teria sido


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 16:26)

bolas, só pela ultima hora, metade ou mais das máximas já estou desgraçado


----------



## StormRic (29 Jun 2015 às 16:30)

As estações do litoral em situações de onda de calor são sempre um quebra-cabeças de previsão.
Agora a sério, eu devia ter um acréscimo de 10% por ter sido o último a apostar 

Edição: ou mais...


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 16:36)

Que desgraça foi ontem, e hoje e amanha a desgraça vai ser ainda maior... 

Aumenta a distância temporal e a dificuldade aumenta exponencialmente, já se esperava, o que não contava é que me fosse correr tão mal... Vamos ver se ainda vou a tempo de recuperar, ou se fico abaixo da linha de água...


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 16:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, Elvas foi aos *44,0ºC*, que brutalidade, hoje ha mais.




Cheira-me que esse valor está inflacionado, se o IPMA não o considerar válido talvez fosse melhor excluir essa estação da aposta.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jun 2015 às 16:45)

MSantos disse:


> Cheira-me que esse valor está inflacionado, se o IPMA não o considerar válido talvez fosse melhor excluir essa estação da aposta.


Penso não ser necessário. verdade que provavelmente está inflacionado, mas a estar já vem de há bastante tempo, e dessa forma penso que as previsões que as pessoas fizeram já foram tendo em conta o histórico da estação e das previsões automáticas do IPMA para ela, previsões essas que acompanham o erro observacional que possa de facto existir.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jun 2015 às 16:48)

MSantos disse:


> Que desgraça foi ontem, e hoje e amanha a desgraça vai ser ainda maior...
> 
> Aumenta a distância temporal e a dificuldade aumenta exponencialmente, já se esperava, o que não contava é que me fosse correr tão mal... Vamos ver se ainda vou a tempo de recuperar, ou se fico abaixo da linha de água...



lutar pela manutenção na primeira liga  como eu , ontem ainda consegui o ultimo lugar da liga europa , mas o primeiro dia correu tão mal, que não serviu de nada e no geral continuo na despromoção


----------



## meteo (29 Jun 2015 às 16:55)

Objetivo destas apostas foi concorrer e aprender um pouco mais. Digo isso, porque está a sair tudo tão ao lado, que é melhor ver nessa perspetiva 
O Algarve engana muito. Ora está mais quente que a maior parte do pais, e acima do que os modelos prevêm, ou ao contrário.
De notar no entanto que apesar das baixas temperaturas no Algarve, se o vento rodar para Norte ainda podemos ter a máxima depois das 20h nestas 2 estações. Por vezes acontece.
A somar a isso, as minhas invenções com o Cabo Raso/Sines( ligando pouco aos modelos nestes 2 casos) e dá nisto.
Boa sorte a todos hoje e amanhã.
PS-Se houvesse a 2ªdivisão de apostadores, estava perto de descer


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 17:01)

MSantos disse:


> Cheira-me que esse valor está inflacionado, se o IPMA não o considerar válido talvez fosse melhor excluir essa estação da aposta.



Por acaso quando vi o valor não o achei inflacionado, mas tive a ver a leitura( temperatura e quadrante do vento) da estação do membro actioman a diferença é de facto muito grande, se por acaso a estação do IPMA estivesse instalada num vale muito encaixado, o que não é o caso, (veja-se a carta militar que publiquei no seguimento sul)acharia possivel a dita diferença de *2,8ºC*.
Felizmente quando sair o boletim, vemos logo se o valor foi validado ou não.
Falando em Tomar, já nem ligo ás leituras daquela estação, risquei-a do mapa literalmente.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jun 2015 às 17:07)

david 6 disse:


> lutar pela manutenção na primeira liga  como eu , ontem ainda consegui o ultimo lugar da liga europa , mas o primeiro dia correu tão mal, que não serviu de nada e no geral continuo na despromoção



No primeiro dia ainda fiquei em lugar de Champions!  Mas ontem correu pessimamente e se isto não melhorar ainda vou a tempo de ir parar à segunda liga!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jun 2015 às 21:10)

David sf disse:


> Se acham que os erros de ontem foram grandes, esperem para ver o de hoje, e possivelmente os de amanhã. Em princípio, se não houver mudança de vento, as duas EM algarvias terão máximas a rondar os 25ºC, cerca de 6 a 7ºC abaixo da média das apostas.



Eu que apostei cedinho e fui atrás das automáticas, até subi um lugarzinho na geral.  Porra, ontem meti água com fartura nas estações do Algarve, no dia anterior gabei-me de mim, ontem levei um castigo e hoje levo outro. Toma aí, que é para aprenderes. Se não fosse, as estações do Algarve, tinha sido um excelente domingo.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jun 2015 às 22:48)

41,2ºC  de máxima em Elvas segundo a página do MeteoElvas


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2015 às 23:06)

David sf disse:


> Se acham que os erros de ontem foram grandes, esperem para ver o de hoje, e possivelmente os de amanhã. Em princípio, se não houver mudança de vento, as duas EM algarvias terão máximas a rondar os 25ºC, cerca de 6 a 7ºC abaixo da média das apostas.



Sem dúvida, o descalabro no qual me incluo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2015 às 23:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> 41,2ºC  de máxima em Elvas segundo a página do MeteoElvas



*42,7 ºC* hoje às 16h00 segundo a Informação Horária (gráfica) da estação meteorológica - Elvas (IPMA)


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2015 às 00:25)

Bom eu nem sei como é que acabei em 2º lugar ontem, mas de uma coisa tenho a certeza, dificilmente vou manter o lugar. Tenho 4 estações que a diferença é abismal (com base nas máximas horárias gráficas), refiro-me às estações de Sines, C.Raso, VRSA e Faro (esta tenho uma diferença impressionante de de 6.4).
Ora feito o somatório parcial tenho uns espetaculares 26.8ºC de diferença acumulados. É um resultado aterrador... Por isso o mais certo é hoje cair na classificação com a força toda


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2015 às 09:44)

T.Máxima 29-06-2015

Monção *36,9ºC*
MDouro *39,1ºC*
Arouca *36,5ºC*
Guarda *35,5ºC*
Lousã *37,0ºC*
Zebreira *41,6ºC*
CRaso *18,8ºC*
Elvas *43,2ºC*
Mora *39,1ºC*
Sines *25,4ºC*
Faro *25,8ºC*
VRSA *26,0ºC
*
Mas que belo desastre o meu.* *


----------



## David sf (30 Jun 2015 às 09:47)

Máximas registadas de sábado a segunda:







Classificação de segunda-feira:






Classificação acumulada até segunda-feira:


----------



## Thomar (30 Jun 2015 às 10:01)

As estações do litoral deram cabo de mim , Cabo Raso, Sines, Faro, VRSA, só no algarve foram quase 16 pontos. 

Se fosse só as do interior estava no Top 3,  sendo assim e faltando o dia de hoje aonde é que vou parar,

primeiro dia  1º 
segundo dia 15º acumulado 4º 
terceiro dia 15º, acumulado 9º 

vamos lá ver se me mantenho no Top 10.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jun 2015 às 10:18)

Tive uma recuperação inesperada, se no primeiro dia nem nos 15 primeiros estava, acabo hoje em 2º lugar da geral, nunca pensei! Fiz apenas mais 0,1 pontos ontem que no primeiro dia.

Apesar disso, estou mesmo convencido que a recuperação fica por aqui, pois apostei valores mais elevados para o dia de hoje que aqueles que muito provavelmente irão acontecer. No dia que apostei, o ECM dava valores muito elevados em contraste com o GFS que já apontava para uma grande descida nas temperaturas. Eu apostei num meio-termo, mas com maior peso no que dizia o ECM, isto é, desci um pouco as temperaturas mas não tanto como dizia o GFS. Pelos vistos, desta vez o GFS esteve mais certo a 4 dias que o ECM.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2015 às 13:25)

fiquei em 2º ontem?  não faço ideia como , eu a pensar que ia ser desgraça para mim mas secalhar foi para quase todos também 
na geral finalmente já apareci na tabela geral, perto da linha de água  agora é tentar segurar a manutenção 

mas isto hoje poderá ser a maior desgraça das apostas, porque a distância temporal era a maior, vamos ver


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jun 2015 às 14:00)

Pois é, nem nestas apostas me safo... Mais vale dedicar-me à pesca 
É interessante ver a descida significativa as temperaturas no Algarve e no litoral, quanto no Alentejo continua o forno ligado e no Interior Centro e Norte começa a ligar o grill...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2015 às 14:23)

Se o nevoeiro em Faro não levantar... Até agora a máxima é de 21,0ºC, registada às 00:00.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jun 2015 às 14:31)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se o nevoeiro em Faro não levantar... Até agora a máxima é de 21,0ºC, registada às 00:00.



resumindo, se o nevoeiro não se levantar, mais desgraça para todos


----------



## Thomar (30 Jun 2015 às 15:03)

david 6 disse:


> resumindo, se o nevoeiro não se levantar, mais desgraça para todos


Nem mais, se as estações do litoral já estavam a dar dor de cabeça, então agora não há aspirina que resulte!


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Foi reposta a verdade no meu caso, substimei mesmo a onda de calor para o centro/norte e o Cabo Raso pregou-me a partida (já para não falar do Algarve ).


Em suma, pareço um daqueles ciclistas da volta que ganham uma etapa e depois nunca mais se ouve falar deles .


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Jun 2015 às 19:57)

Como previa desci bastante na geral e a ironia das ironias é que tive a mesma diferença que calculei com as máximas horárias. Espero amanhã não sofrer de novo uma queda tão brusca. Mas já com os valores das máximas horárias do dia de hoje tenho uma diferença aterradora de 49.1 e um total acumulado de 103.9 (mau prenúncio) .  Bom a conclusão a que se chega é que fazer previsões de temperaturas a tantos dias de distância dá sempre asneira e da grossa. Acho que para o dia de hoje todos deviam pelo menos ter uma bonificação de 5% dado a grande distância. Mais uma vez para mim as piores estações foram as do litoral, a juntar-se hoje também Mora, Arouca, Monção e Zebreira (quase todas).


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jun 2015 às 20:02)

Que miséria, vou desaparecer do top15, fica para a proxima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2015 às 21:01)

Abram alas, que aí vou eu, de bicicleta sem travões. As previsões automáticas de 4ª feira, dia em que fiz a 1ª aposta estavam melhores do que as de 5ª feira. Ai meu rico Algarve, que abriste a porta do frigorífico e foi tudo de carrinho.  A temperatura desceu cerca de 14.4ºC desde Sábado até hoje, pelo menos, aqui em Olhão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2015 às 09:41)

Bom, e parece que temos o último dia das apostas estragado.


----------



## David sf (1 Jul 2015 às 10:53)

Vamos esperar até ao fim do dia, pode ser que ainda actualizem. É um apagão estranho, uma vez que os registos horários existem.


----------



## 1337 (1 Jul 2015 às 11:05)

David sf disse:


> Vamos esperar até ao fim do dia, pode ser que ainda actualizem. É um apagão estranho, uma vez que os registos horários existem.


Tem acontecido estes "apagões"de vez em quando, o pessoal reparou agora por causa do concurso.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2015 às 19:00)

Caso os valores não apareçam (que é o mais provável), sugiro que se faça a contagem pelos valores horários, sei que não é o mais correcto mas é o que se arranja.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 19:17)

David sf disse:


> Vamos esperar até ao fim do dia, pode ser que ainda actualizem. É um apagão estranho, uma vez que os registos horários existem.





1337 disse:


> Tem acontecido estes "apagões"de vez em quando, o pessoal reparou agora por causa do concurso.



É ainda mais estranho por ser selectivo em relação aos parâmetros em falta. A temperatura mínima por exemplo aparece para todas as estações, enquanto que o vento máximo apenas em três.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jul 2015 às 19:35)

Com o resumo do dia 18 de junho , aconteceu o mesmo.

Dia 19 , penso que não saiu o resumo do dia anterior , saindo só depois na manhã do dia 20 ( vi às  7h ) ..

Portanto ainda pode ser que venham a colocar 


Elvas é que está sem dados de temperatura desde as 9h UTC de ontem.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

StormRic disse:


> É ainda mais estranho por ser selectivo em relação aos parâmetros em falta. A temperatura mínima por exemplo aparece para todas as estações, enquanto que o vento máximo apenas em três.



E nos mapas da agrometeorologia aparecem:


----------



## David sf (2 Jul 2015 às 07:15)

Boas,

Temos então que lidar com o apagão de dados, portanto contabilizamos apenas 5 estações no dia de ontem:






Classificação referente ao dia de ontem:


----------



## StormRic (2 Jul 2015 às 08:47)

Então não se usam os registos horários máximos? Penso que era mais justo do que simplesmente omitir as estações no último dia. Mas como está explícito nas regras, aceito, claro. Pergunto apenas se a ideia dessa regra é para os casos pontuais de falha de uma estação individual. No caso presente não foram as estações que falharam mas a elaboração do resumo, as séries de observações das estações existem. Esta excepção pode ser uma proposta de aperfeiçoamento da regra.

E façam favor de me acrescentarem 10% pelas razões que já indiquei antes, ou não me sinto bem com a minha consciência  (afinal de contas este ciclista fez uma falsa partida...). Também é uma proposta de regra.
A pontuação seria 76,5+7,65=84,2 logo 14º lugar na classificação geral acumulada e fico muito satisfeito por ficar nos 15 primeiros na minha estreia deste concurso!

Parabéns ao Jorge_scp, Joaopaulo e Ruipedroo !


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2015 às 09:18)

David sf disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Temos então que lidar com o apagão de dados, portanto contabilizamos apenas 5 estações no dia de ontem:
> 
> ...



Em primeiro lugar parabéns aos vencedores. 

Em segunda lugar, lamentável a falta de dados por parte do IPMA. 

E em terceiro lugar, não percebo as contas que aqui estão feitas neste post, pois se ao fim de 3 dias estava em 9º da geral 
e se no 4º dia fico em 7º, e acabo por ficar em 14º da geral???


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Jul 2015 às 09:33)

Grande surpresa , confesso que não estava nada à espera de ainda vir a ganhar o 5º concurso, mesmo com o apagão. Juro que não fui eu que sabotei o IPMA!   Fico satisfeito pela minha recuperação depois de no 1º dia nem ter estado nos 15 primeiros, mas mesmo assim esta "vitória" não sabe o mesmo que em outras ocasiões, pois quem a merecia era o *RuiPedroo* e mesmo o *JoaoPaulo* acho que ficaria à minha frente. Apostaram bem melhor neste último dia que eu e por isso seriam os justos 2 primeiros lugares.

Obrigado a todos os participantes e ao organizador do concurso, mais uma vez. Venham mais, está cada vez mais competitivo e difícil estar na frente!


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Jul 2015 às 09:36)

Parabéns aos vencedores e espero bem que joguem no Euromilhões pois, para ganhar esta aposta, só mesmo com sorte louca 
No meu caso, vou é aproveitar as férias e o calor previsto para os próximos dias


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2015 às 09:57)

Entretanto no site do IPMA, já actualizaram o mapa de resumo do dia mas puseram o do dia de ontem...


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Jul 2015 às 10:26)

Primeiramente quero também felicitar em especial os 3 primeiros classificados do concurso.

Entretanto só por curiosidade tomei a liberdade de fazer uma simulação dos 10 primeiros lugares da geral final pegando nos 10 primeiros classificados da geral do dia 29 (que espero não me ter enganado porque são muitos valores) se as contas fossem feitas tendo em conta as máximas horárias de dia 30, sendo que os resultados seriam um pouco diferentes (alguns mudam da noite para o dia), desta forma o pódio seria composto por:

*Joaopaulo*: *1º *(diferença acumulada de 86,6)
Ruipedroo: *2º* (diferença acumulada de 91,7)
Thomar :*3º*  (diferença acumulada de 97,9)

Dan:* 4º*  (diferença acumulada de 100,4)
Jorge_scp:* 5º*  (diferença acumulada de 100.9)
Gilmet: *6º*  (diferença acumulada de 103,4)
Mr.Neves:* 7º*  (diferença acumulada de 103,9)
Rozzo: *8º*  (diferença acumulada de 104,3)
AnDre:* 9º * (diferença acumulada  de 105,5)
Msantos: *10º *(diferença acumulada de 114,4)


Já eu teria então ficado no 7º lugar da geral com 103,9 pontos de diferença, algo diferente do que acabar em 13º lugar ( classificação um pouco mais baixa que no último concurso em que participei e nesse nunca tinha ficado por exemplo em 2º lugar da geral um dia que fosse, mas também não eram 4 dias). Não é que eu não esteja contente porque consegui estar sempre entre os 15 primeiros em todos os dias na geral, o que é francamente bom, e também porque isto não passam de apostas e da forma como os modelos vão traçando as situações. Agora é mesmo de lamentar as falhas frequentes que o IPMA tem na sua divulgação dos dados. Quero ainda agradecer toda a organização do concurso e a compreensão do David sf ao me ter deixado submeter a aposta que tinha elaborado no dia anterior (mas que devido a problemas técnicos do fórum não foi possível submetê-la antes das 23:59h). Em suma venha o próximo concurso.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 11:28)

7º bem bom, tendo em conta que comecei fora da tabela e que até correu mal o ultimo dia, mas o ipma deu uma ajudinha a tirar metade das estações do resumo  

PS: que venham mais apostas


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jul 2015 às 11:45)

Foi pena a falha de facto, teria finalmente ganho. 


Mas ainda assim foi bom o 3º lugar. Parabéns aos outros dois ocupantes do pódio e obrigado aos restantes participantes especialmente ao David sf pela disponibilidade. Venham mais.


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2015 às 12:36)

Thomar disse:


> Em primeiro lugar parabéns aos vencedores.
> 
> Em segunda lugar, lamentável a falta de dados por parte do IPMA.
> 
> ...



Já percebi! 

Esqueci-me de agradecer ao* David sf* pelo excelente trabalho e disponibilidade que tem demonstrado neste concursos de apostas.

(desabafo) Maldito IPMA quando ia cruzar a meta no pódio deu-me um valente empurrão e fui parar ao meio do pelotão*. *


----------



## MSantos (2 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

Parabéns todos por terem participado, principalmente ao vencedor e ao *David sf* pela organização, da próxima vez temos que fazer mais publicidade nos tópicos de seguimento para termos mais participações. 

Quanto à minha participação começou bem, mas depois foi um desastre, pelo menos ainda fiquei em posição que permita eleger uma estação na próxima aposta. 

Foi pena o IPMA ter sabotado o nosso jogo...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jul 2015 às 19:03)

Boas,
Isto para ser a primeira vez , nem correu nada mal

Parabéns a todos os participantes

Obrigado David pelo excelente trabalho


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Jul 2015 às 20:44)

Nem vou comentar a minha prestação  O Algarve só serve literalmente para fazer praia, para fazer apostas não! 

Parabéns a todos e obrigado ao David pela iniciativa e pelo trabalho que teve


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Nem vou comentar a minha prestação  O Algarve só serve literalmente para fazer praia, para fazer apostas não!
> 
> Parabéns a todos e obrigado ao David pela iniciativa e pelo trabalho que teve



Estás enganado Duarte.  Se o Algarve servisse só para a praia, tínhamos ficado mais perto daquilo que apostámos, é que nem para a praia serve que o tempo não teve capaz, quase não fez sol. 

Parabéns ao vencedor e ao David pela organização.


----------



## David sf (2 Jul 2015 às 21:48)

Thomar disse:


> Já percebi!
> 
> Esqueci-me de agradecer ao* David sf* pelo excelente trabalho e disponibilidade que tem demonstrado neste concursos de apostas.
> 
> (desabafo) Maldito IPMA quando ia cruzar a meta no pódio deu-me um valente empurrão e fui parar ao meio do pelotão*. *



Não, tu tinhas razão, há um erro com a classificação acumulada, na qual não havia sido contabilizada a bonificação de 10%. A classificação final foi a seguinte:







Peço desculpas pelo erro. Neste caso, se o IPMA tivesse disponibilizado todas as máximas, o vencedor havia sido na mesma o *Joaopaulo*, pelo que está de parabéns.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jul 2015 às 21:51)

9º, é bom na mesma

para a semana se a previsão se manter, era bom de novo umas apostas


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2015 às 22:57)

Parabéns * Joaopaulo*, isso é que é entrar com o pé direito!  (se fores dextro) 

*David sf*, erros acontecem, não faz mal!   Agradeço-te mais uma vez (agora por outras palavras) o teu entusiasmo! 

 Mal mesmo é o IPMA andar aqui a espreitar o forum e a minar (viram bem que o pessoal se estava a espalhar nas estações do litoral e prontos!...) os resultados.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2015 às 00:48)

O melhor no último dia... 

As estações do Algarve são as que me salvam... Parabéns aos vencedores e vencidos e à organização do evento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Jul 2015 às 01:19)

Afinal já fui atirado para fora do pódio.  


Parabéns então ao Joaopaulo, de facto começou da melhor maneira.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jul 2015 às 10:55)

Parabéns ao trio vencedor, e principalmente ao JoaoPaulo, bem que estreia gloriosa! 

Foi mais um excelente concurso bem organizado pelo DavidSf, como sempre, obrigado pela dedicação.
Tenho pena de não participarem mais membros, é legitimo não terem qualquer interesse em participar, mas pronto, esperemos que nos proximos concursos surjam mais pessoas.

A minha posição no ranking fala por si, a lição foi mal estudada, enfim, melhores dias virão. 

PS: Para a próxima, se possível, metam também as minimas "ao barulho".


----------



## meteo (3 Jul 2015 às 12:28)

Ah mas então esqueceram-se de mim no ranking? Ah! Fiquei abaixo do 15º! 

Muito engraçadas estas apostas. Que venham mais!

Parabéns aos 3 primeiros classificados. E aos outros por terem participado. Quantos mais para a próxima, melhor.

E um agradecimento ao David pelo trabalho em prol desta brincadeira que sempre dá para aprender bastante


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2015 às 12:51)

david 6 disse:


> 9º, é bom na mesma
> 
> para a semana se a previsão se manter, era bom de novo umas apostas



De facto se a situação se manter para a semana com a extensão de temperaturas na casa dos 40ºC em latitudes mais a norte era interessante fazer novamente uma série de apostas, que por mim nunca devia vir espero bem que o GFS corte no calor para o fim da próxima semana, só aqui para zona tem metido temperaturas na ordem dos 40ºC e 41ºC. E quanto a essa nova classificação, bom mais um pouco e ficava abaixo dos primeiros 15, enfim desta vez o IPMA tramou-me bem.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 19:02)

Proposta de regra adicional: o último a apostar tem uma penalização de 10%. Isso faz não só com que os concorrentes não deixem para a última da hora, como ainda que tentem sempre cativar outros membros a concorrer, reforçando o que a regra da bonificação da primeira metade já fazia.


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2015 às 20:46)

StormRic disse:


> Proposta de regra adicional: o último a apostar tem uma penalização de 10%. Isso faz não só com que os concorrentes não deixem para a última da hora, como ainda que tentem sempre cativar outros membros a concorrer, reforçando o que a regra da bonificação da primeira metade já fazia.



Discordo. Mesmo que todos façam a sua aposta poucas horas após o anúncio do concurso, o pobre coitado do último leva uma brutal penalização. A pessoa pode ser penalizada por ter pouco tempo para vir ao fórum. Se é para penalizar que se penalize consoante os dias. Quanto mais tarde se aposta melhores dados se tem acesso (tendencialmente). Contudo, isto depende da antecedência com que é feito o anúncio.

Outra possibilidade é bonificar consoante o dia. Por exemplo, o anúncio é feito 4 dias antes. Nesse mesmo dia e no dia a seguir 10% de bónus (para dar tempo aos participantes e manter alguma justiça); 2 dias antes, 5% bonificação. No dia em que o concurso termina, não há direito a bonificação. Para quê penalizar? É preferível estimular


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

StormRic disse:


> Proposta de regra adicional: o último a apostar tem uma penalização de 10%. Isso faz não só com que os concorrentes não deixem para a última da hora, como ainda que tentem sempre cativar outros membros a concorrer, reforçando o que a regra da bonificação da primeira metade já fazia.



Não concordo com essa ideia e até dou-te o meu exemplo: eu fui o 1º a apostar, por falta de tempo, nos dias seguintes, e utilizando a tua ideia, eu devia ter uma bonificação maior que todos os outros, porque apostei 1 dia antes de todos, ou até 2 dias, já que as apostas sofreram um prolongamento, esse mesmo prolongamento foi o que atirou-me para fora dos 15 primeiros, porque se o último leva uma penalização maior, aquele que aposta mais cedo tem que ter mais bonificação do que os outros, segundo a tua regra, porque é injusto ser o último a apostar como ser o 1º a apostar. 

Na minha opinião, as regras estão bem e devem continuar assim.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2015 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> Proposta de regra adicional: o último a apostar tem uma penalização de 10%. Isso faz não só com que os concorrentes não deixem para a última da hora, como ainda que tentem sempre cativar outros membros a concorrer, reforçando o que a regra da bonificação da primeira metade já fazia.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 21:57)

Orion disse:


> Outra possibilidade é bonificar consoante o dia. Por exemplo, o anúncio é feito 4 dias antes. Nesse mesmo dia e no dia a seguir 10% de bónus (para dar tempo aos participantes e manter alguma justiça); 2 dias antes, 5% bonificação. No dia em que o concurso termina, não há direito a bonificação. Para quê penalizar? É preferível estimular



Concordo com esta ideia então. Mas podem crer que me senti mal por ter ficado naquela situação favorecida em relação a todos os outros concorrentes, se tivesse penalização sentia-me melhor.


----------

